
The free, traffic-requiring TLD: .tk - abeisgreat
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.tk
======
tmpz22
Oh boy I remember being a teen and all the gaming forums and gaming
communities always started out with a .tk site. None of us had credit cards so
it was the go to for starting a project.

------
fiiv
I remember having one of these when I was a teenager and wanted a domain for
free.

------
lopmotr
Are they doing this to increase the number of non-spam domains so the overall
.tk domain use looks more legitimate?

~~~
duskwuff
Oh, that ship sailed a long time ago. Free domain registries have always been
attractive to bad actors; adding traffic requirements won't change that one
bit.

------
callumlocke
Doing what? All I see is the Wikipedia article for the TLD.

~~~
jolmg
Well, the article does have the link to the registry:

[http://www.dot.tk](http://www.dot.tk)

------
JasonFruit
I read this and am not sure I understand why it's interesting. Can anyone
provide a .tk TLD TLDR so I can say, TIL .tk?

~~~
jolmg
I believe this is the main site for the TCL programming language and its TK
GUI ToolKit:

[https://www.tcl.tk/](https://www.tcl.tk/)

TK is ported to various OSes and languages. It seems popular enough so that
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/tk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/tk) redirects
to the toolkit instead of the TLD.

EDIT: added more info and rephrased

